Ask HN: Do you use Kubernetes in production? - wawhal
======
dankohn1
Please take a look at some of the Kubernetes case studies:
[https://kubernetes.io/case-studies/](https://kubernetes.io/case-studies/)

(Disclosure: I'm executive director of CNCF, which funds the case studies
program.)

~~~
wawhal
That is super useful. Thank you.

------
AlexB138
Yes, we've been running a Kubernetes cluster on AWS, built with kops, for
about a year. Very happy with it, but there have been some organizational
pains getting everyone on board. Nothing I would fault Kubernetes itself for.

------
asaaki
Yes, we're running multiple k8s clusters on AWS. Only a few components are not
there yet due to their too snowflaky deployment procedures, but we're getting
there. So far everyone likes it and would recommend it.

------
bdimcheff
We use GKE at Olark for the last year and have been very happy with it.

~~~
wawhal
Have you faced issues setting up RBAC?

~~~
bdimcheff
RBAC itself is enabled by default on new gke clusters afaik, and has been
enabled on ours for months. We're a small team so we haven't tried to do
anything particularly complex with RBAC inside the cluster, but I can't say
I've run into anything particularly troublesome.

------
aboutsimon
Yes I did several projects bringing Kubernetes to production. In the cloud a
little easier then on-prem. But always a real enabler for everyone working
with K8s.

------
ronnietehnub
Yes, My company uses GKE which is google's hosted Kubernetes engine!

------
imauld
Yes, multiple clusters in AWS in multiple regions.

------
tuananh
since 2016, on aws. so far it's working wonder for us. we're a small team of
5.

